# Jones mountain twin vs ultra 2018



## KubaxPLx (Feb 5, 2018)

I am trying to decide which one i should go for. Hopefully you can help me out with the decision. I read(specifically on this forums) about the ultra being actually worse than the regular mountain so now im little confused cause i was about to pull the trigger on the ultra. Well heres some info about me. 

Heigh: 6'1(187cm)
Weight: 205-210lbs(93-95kg)
Boot size 12US
Experience: intermediate(hoping the new board will up my skills)

I was going to pick up a 164W board. Will it be a perfect size or too big? I am a little afraid that it will be hard to manouver board this size. I am currently riding a 159cm but lot of time i dont feel like i have a total control, which then makes me think i need a larger board. I rarely go on parks cause of the feel not having enough control over my board. Even tho with the new board i will most likely not do any rails maybe some jumps but probably nothing big unless i feel secure on it. Mostly i will ride regular trails mostly blue some black and im hoping to get some jumps there from time to time or play with the board. I like to switch from time to time as well. Is the mountain twin board easy to make turns/manouver? I have a pretty hard time to manouver with my current 5150 vice board. Will the regular mountain twin be fine for me or is ultra something with a newer maybe better technology that is worthy to spend that 100 extra bucks and get it? They both have magne-traction, right? From what i read around ultra would probably suit better more experienced riders than myself but im looking futuristic as im planning to keep this board for a while. Which board of these two would fit me better? Thanks for your time.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

164W Mountain Twin would be perfectly fine for you (regular, do *not* get the Ultra).
But so would be dozens of other boards. More time on the board (even on your 5150) and/or lessons would go much longer way to improve your riding than a new board.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

a mountain twin will give you more stability than your current board.. I'd go with a 158w or 161w as you seem like you don't have full control of your edges. the ultra has a bit better sintered base (by how much? who knows.) and carbon stringers. for $100 extra lots of people say it's not worth it.

ultra looks cooler and has the word ultra in it so obviously it's the better board.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

The Ultra is an awesome board but it might be a step too big for you right now. It's not only the additional tech it has but it's stiffer than the Mountain Twin that makes her faster and more aggressive. 
If you are an occasional rider (going some weekends or doing 1 or 2 weeks snow vacation) dont go for the ultra.
You will notice a big difference using the mountain twin already.
My view is that the 161W is the minimum size for you and will work perfectly for all mountain and the 164W will give you an extra when riding powder.


----------



## KubaxPLx (Feb 5, 2018)

jae said:


> a mountain twin will give you more stability than your current board.. I'd go with a 158w or 161w as you seem like you don't have full control of your edges. the ultra has a bit better sintered base (by how much? who knows.) and carbon stringers. for $100 extra lots of people say it's not worth it.
> 
> ultra looks cooler and has the word ultra in it so obviously it's the better board.


Yes i have some difficulties with the edge to edge transition. The longer the board the harder to switch between edges? I am i going the right way thinking this way or im wrong? Thats why im a little hesitant with going for 164w but not sure.


----------



## KubaxPLx (Feb 5, 2018)

SGboarder said:


> 164W Mountain Twin would be perfectly fine for you (regular, do *not* get the Ultra).
> But so would be dozens of other boards. More time on the board (even on your 5150) and/or lessons would go much longer way to improve your riding than a new board.


Thx. You think if i get the 164w, will i be able to make smooth edge to edge transitions? Im afraid the larger board will make it even more difficult but then it gives the stability i was talking about right?


----------



## KubaxPLx (Feb 5, 2018)

Jonny C said:


> The Ultra is an awesome board but it might be a step too big for you right now. It's not only the additional tech it has but it's stiffer than the Mountain Twin that makes her faster and more aggressive.
> If you are an occasional rider (going some weekends or doing 1 or 2 weeks snow vacation) dont go for the ultra.
> You will notice a big difference using the mountain twin already.
> My view is that the 161W is the minimum size for you and will work perfectly for all mountain and the 164W will give you an extra when riding powder.


Yea i heard its a bit stiffer and might be too fast for me, i am changing my thoughts slowly towards the regular mountain but deciding on the size. A little afraid to shoot for 164w as i think it will be harder to switch between edges no? But the overall stability probably will be better on the larger board. Im on the east coast so i would say i rarely get to ride on some fresh snow and powder. I was thinking about the 161w as well a bit.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

KubaxPLx said:


> Yes i have some difficulties with the edge to edge transition.


You don't need a new board, you need lessons.


----------



## KubaxPLx (Feb 5, 2018)

Phedder said:


> KubaxPLx said:
> 
> 
> > Yes i have some difficulties with the edge to edge transition.
> ...


Maybe that too but i know this board will improve my riding and make it more enjoyable. My current board slides on ice like i was riding on skates. I tuned it too its little better now but the magne traction on the new board will cut through ice like nothing. And im sure it will be a smoother ride specially when going fast.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> 164W Mountain Twin would be perfectly fine for you (regular, do *not* get the Ultra).
> But so would be dozens of other boards. More time on the board (even on your 5150) and/or lessons would go much longer way to improve your riding than a new board.


For emphasis.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

KubaxPLx said:


> Maybe that too but i know this board will improve my riding and make it more enjoyable. My current board slides on ice like i was riding on skates. I tuned it too its little better now but the magne traction on the new board will cut through ice like nothing. And im sure it will be a smoother ride specially when going fast.


A longer, wider, stiffer board is not going to help your difficulties with edge to edge transitions 

It's *very* rare I talk someone out of buying a new board. Get lessons. Seriously. 

A short, soft, dull board can still be ridden on ice just fine. It's actually a good skill to develop, learning how far you need to tilt the board to get it to engage, and how far you can tilt it before it will slip out. A new board isn't going to teach you that, more time and lessons on any board will.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

KubaxPLx said:


> I have a pretty hard time to manouver with my current 5150 vice board.


If this is the case in general (and not just on harder surfaces) with a rockered 159 cm board then don't expect miracles with a wide, camrock 164 cm board.

It does sound like a different board *might* be of benefit to you; some people just don't feel comfortable with rockered boards, especially on harder surfaces. As has been said above, though, there are a lot of options that would serve you well for years to come (other boards and lessons).


----------



## KubaxPLx (Feb 5, 2018)

zc1 said:


> KubaxPLx said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pretty hard time to manouver with my current 5150 vice board.
> ...


I am probably gonna grab the 162w anyway cause i dont see any 164w and it might be tad too large anyway. Im pretty sure the mountain twin is more flexy than the one i have now and will adjust to the terrains better. Sometimes i feel like if i would ride on piece of playwood i wouldnt feel a difference cause its so stiff. And thats why im little afraid to ride edge to edge fast pace.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

the mountain twin will help with stability, no worries on that. compared to your current board which is full rocker, the RCR profile will help you feel more in control. 

relying on magnetraction is a bad way of thinking. it's a good feature to have, but it won't make you a better rider. 

if you weren't able to adapt to your rockered board, chances are a new board won't help you much. it will help to get lessons along with your new board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Mtn Twin is almost certainly going to be STIFFER than your 5150. All they make is beginner level boards, those are soft. The Mtn Twin is a real snowboard and something someone like myself could and would ride everyday. 

Get the regular Mtn Twin, you will get worked by the Ultra. You will also notice an increase in control and power on the Twin, but a significant drop in forgiveness. This will make you a better rider. Camber makes you ride better, period. 

So, get the Twin, 61 or 62, wide only if you've been professionally fit to a 12 or bigger. If you bought your boots on your own or online then you're boots are probably too big and your next ones, as long as you get fit properly, will be smaller making a wide unnecessary.


----------



## CRW (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm an average rider who wears US 12 boots and I rode a 2016 MT 164W. I could feel a bit of a dead spot edge-to-edge on groomers. It wasn't a big problem but it was distracting. With blunted tips and a setback stance, the 164W is a lot of board for its size and it left me pondering how the 161W feels in comparison. Apart from that, the board felt great.

I agree with others' advice to first accurately determine your foot measurements/ boot size (if you don't know) and go from there.

For a DIY-method, Wiredsport's posts & web utility have the details. You could then trawl these forums or use the "Frosty Rider" board calculator to determine suggested widths. For example: I have 298 mm feet (mondo 300) and target boards with waist widths in the range 258-261 mm (as inaccurate as the practise might be).


----------



## KubaxPLx (Feb 5, 2018)

Couldnt get a good picture of the boot size but it is 33cm. Isnt my board a little too narrow now? What you guys think? Current stand 15 and -9. I attached size chart for the board. What size would you guys recommend based on what you see. Not really sure what size to go for. Thx for your help so far. Just need to get the right size now and ill be ready to order!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> You don't need a new board, you need lessons.


Yes



KubaxPLx said:


> Maybe that too but i know this board will improve my riding and make it more enjoyable. My current board slides on ice like i was riding on skates. I tuned it too its little better now but the magne traction on the new board will cut through ice like nothing. And im sure it will be a smoother ride specially when going fast.


No


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

KubaxPLx said:


> Couldnt get a good picture of the boot size but it is 33cm. Isnt my board a little too narrow now? What you guys think? Current stand 15 and -9. I attached size chart for the board. What size would you guys recommend based on what you see. Not really sure what size to go for. Thx for your help so far. Just need to get the right size now and ill be ready to order!


Measure your feet first. check Wiredsport's thread.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

KubaxPLx said:


> Maybe that too but i know this board will improve my riding and make it more enjoyable. My current board slides on ice like i was riding on skates. I tuned it too its little better now but the magne traction on the new board will cut through ice like nothing. And im sure it will be a smoother ride specially when going fast.


You are a marketer's wet dream. Perfect proof that all that verbal mumbo jumbo actually works!



Phedder said:


> It's *very* rare I talk someone out of buying a new board. Get lessons. Seriously.


Even rarer the entire forum is against n+1. What have you done OP!?


----------



## KubaxPLx (Feb 5, 2018)

SGboarder said:


> KubaxPLx said:
> 
> 
> > Couldnt get a good picture of the boot size but it is 33cm. Isnt my board a little too narrow now? What you guys think? Current stand 15 and -9. I attached size chart for the board. What size would you guys recommend based on what you see. Not really sure what size to go for. Thx for your help so far. Just need to get the right size now and ill be ready to order!
> ...


According to that site i should wear a 9,5 boot. Theres no way i could fit a 9,5 burton moto on my feet with snowboard socks. Maybe i could drop half a size but definetly not that far. My feet are 27,5cm.


----------



## KubaxPLx (Feb 5, 2018)

robotfood99 said:


> KubaxPLx said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe that too but i know this board will improve my riding and make it more enjoyable. My current board slides on ice like i was riding on skates. I tuned it too its little better now but the magne traction on the new board will cut through ice like nothing. And im sure it will be a smoother ride specially when going fast.
> ...



So youre saying you ride on an old beaten board?


----------



## KubaxPLx (Feb 5, 2018)

KubaxPLx said:


> robotfood99 said:
> 
> 
> > KubaxPLx said:
> ...


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

KubaxPLx said:


> KubaxPLx said:
> 
> 
> > So youre saying you ride on an old beaten board? From what i have always known the technology advances to make your life easier, not the other way around
> ...


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

KubaxPLx said:


> According to that site i should wear a 9,5 boot. Theres no way i could fit a 9,5 burton moto on my feet with snowboard socks. Maybe i could drop half a size but definetly not that far. My feet are 27,5cm.




Modern boot technology says your 27.5cm feet should be wearing 9.5s. What was it you said about technology again?


----------



## CRW (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes, that board looks too narrow for US 12 boots.

But... a WW of 24.8 or 25 cm is in the correct range for 27.5 cm feet.

Don't get a wider board, get correctly fitting boots (US 9.5 - 10).


----------



## KubaxPLx (Feb 5, 2018)

CRW said:


> Yes, that board looks too narrow for US 12 boots.
> 
> But... a WW of 24.8 or 25 cm is in the correct range for 27.5 cm feet.
> 
> Don't get a wider board, get correctly fitting boots (US 9.5 - 10).


Youre right i need to recheck my boot size first. Never thought of that they could be too big(perhaps they stretched a little?) but now when i think about it my heel is probaby draging more than it supposed to. Thanks for your input. I believe the burton moto are medium soft. If i want to get the twin board would you recommend i get more stiff boots? I know the bindings have more to say when it comes to that but not looking to change them for now, maybe in the future.


----------



## CRW (Oct 29, 2014)

I rode a MT with (what I guess are) medium boots (Salomon Dialogue) and med-stiff bindings (Union Atlas) -- seemed okay.

My two anecdotes about boots are (basically repeating advice that I got from this forum):

* Follow the Wiredsport thread(s) about foot measurement and boot fit (I guess you've done that now -- good).
* Try on MANY boots in a store before buying (difficult to do at season's end when stocks are low). Try very hard to find your correct length (mondo or US) and not to compromise by going longer (due to fit of available models, wide feet, pronation etc).

Only start pondering board size _after that_.

I'll leave it to experts to comment on boot specifics about the Moto etc.


----------

